# Western Flyer Super



## tpender3 (May 24, 2012)

This is a bike I have been working on for one of my customers. The man bought it at auction about 20 yrs ago in this shape I'm told. It was in the basement when I went to look at to give a idea how much it was going to cost to restore. We came to a agreement I found a tank from one of the cabe members after about 3 or 4 months of looking. This is the before pictures the frame had a hole in it about the size of a nickel where the battery had leaked.
My wife thought I was crazy for taking in this bike to restore but what can I love a challege. Here are the before pictures I will began assy. this week then will post after pictures
Tony 
tpender3@yahoo.com
336-280-6551


----------



## spitfire (May 24, 2012)

Thats some serious battery rot!!!   There is a sharp identical bike on fleabay as we speak! 

   Have fun with the resto. Just dont fall in love with it or you may not want to give it back!


----------



## robertc (May 25, 2012)

*Magic man*

Work your magic Tony and show everyone the talent you have. Most of us around here already know what you are capable of.


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 25, 2012)

*Holey moley*

I thought the  pitting on my monark was bad!  I wish you luck with that!


----------



## slick (May 26, 2012)

That tank is a perfect wall hanger! If he doesn't want it i'd love to have it for wall art! Let me know.


----------



## tpender3 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Westerm Flyer Finish*

This is the finished Wesatern flyer. Now I don't what to give it up.


----------



## robertc (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW, now Tony that is all that needs to be said. I just showed it to Regina and she had the same reaction. That bike turned out awesome.

Robert


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice job on the resto!


----------



## then8j (Jun 8, 2012)

Very impressive!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 9, 2012)

Tony....I agree WOW!!

Nice job and what a transformation from a bike that many would not consider resto to an award winner.


----------



## Boris (Jun 9, 2012)

Great job! You're a magician with metal and paint!


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a very beautiful Bicycle. I would be very Proud to ride that baby on the trails. NICE JOB!!!!


----------



## MBP (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness - the bike is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!  

Makes me want to send my sorry looking *Super* to you!!  

MBP


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome job!! I'd love to assemble one just like that someday. I have the chainguard and standard Cw parts, of course the tank, rack & light are another matter!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 4, 2012)

So how long did it take to do this restoration?


----------



## tpender3 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Wstern Flyer*



rustyspoke66 said:


> So how long did it take to do this restoration?




I took the bike in around thanksgiving.  Started looking for a tank which took almost 3 to 4 months to find. Bought a whole bike for the tank when it got here one side of tank bottom was rusted out my mistake should have asked. Found another tank guess what it was differant could have used but i didn't. Then I found another whole bike this time asked all the right question and bought it drove about 5 hrs. round trip for it. Had to havr tank before chrome work was done witch took appox 2 months. Normanlly it takes appox. 2 months but having to find a tank and a couple hard to find parts I meet my deadline with this bike for June 1st. This bike took appox 5 months to complete. But did not work on everyday. Done several other bikes in this time also.
Sorry for the long answer but needed to explain the why it took so long to complete.
Tony


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 4, 2012)

That's a great turn around time for what you had to get done.


----------



## MBP (Jul 4, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Awesome job!! I'd love to assemble one just like that someday. I have the chainguard and standard Cw parts, of course the tank, rack & light are another matter!




I'm in the same boat.   I've come "THIS" close to scoring the REALLY HARD TO FIND parts... only to lose out at the last second.  Total novice here.


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice resto! Still needs the quarter inch red stripe in the lower end of each fender.  Alot of times, the stripes are worn off, so people don't recall that they were there.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 8, 2013)

A beauty 


1918 Ranger


----------



## fatbike (Jan 10, 2013)

Impressive job. Good work. Like the color scheme.


----------



## ratina (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice. I have a 49 Super that's in rough shape. It's missing the tank also. Been looking for over a year and can't find one. I hope mine turns out like that one did!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful job on one of my favorite bikes of all time!!


----------

